# Goodbye Tivo



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

It’s been a long run but the time has come. I couldn’t have Comcast tell me my tv service would be the same cost after I dropped internet (issue after issue). I then asked ok limited basic as I’ve done before .... $45.... just crazy

so after I had century link install gigabit internet which has been flawless , and buying a new Sony tv with the apps that run flawless I decided to look into an alternative.

youtube tv $50 .... it’s flawless on a good connection and a little learning. I am a buffer guy , use 3 tuners of live tv and skip all around. With YouTube it’s somewhat possible in finding out by just hitting record everything ... then while those shows are on live you can jump and skip all you want . Picture? Better than cable in many aspects.

so to the lifetime Romaio, 3 minis spread through the house everything with lifetime and updated remotes ... it’s to the box. I will hold on for a few months to be sure I am done. I have a RoKU in 1 room and just bought the Apple TV 4K today which is flawless and blows away the RoKU, I may buy 1-2 more.

so the TiVo’s I had yes were older but the technology is changing. These devices are lighting fast, beautiful picture and no delays. I’ve been with TiVo for 17+ years.... the real culprit is the cable companies but the tech has just evolved. No more “tv broadcast fee” “hd fee” “taxes etc” and soon I will go snip all those wires that run around my house.
Good luck folks !


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Roamio is the last of a good breed of DVRs and I will keep mine forever. If the drive dies, then I can just drop in another. Rinse and Repeat.

I will not go to Bolt with their 2.5 inch laptop drives, seen too many failures to even recommend. Swapping drives in a Bolt (I believe also the Edge) will erase contents and restart anew, even if you put the old drive back after another drive was dropped in. Don't want TE4 (v21) either. IMHO.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

synch22 said:


> It's been a long run but the time has come. I couldn't have Comcast tell me my tv service would be the same cost after I dropped internet (issue after issue). I then asked ok limited basic as I've done before .... $45.... just crazy
> 
> so after I had century link install gigabit internet which has been flawless , and buying a new Sony tv with the apps that run flawless I decided to look into an alternative.
> 
> ...


Well you're late to the party but welcome anyway.
https://www.tivocommunity.com/community/index.php?threads/anyone-tried-youtube-tv-and-can-compare-it-to-tivo.570429
Would advise you check out the youtubetv reddit. It has the most informed members and actually is monitored by YTTV engineers.


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

I don't understand... 
If you tally all multimedia subscription costs:
are you saving money?
getting better picture quality?
simplifying the hardware needed?
improving the W.A.F.?


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Teeps said:


> I don't understand...
> If you tally all multimedia subscription costs:
> are you saving money?
> getting better picture quality?
> ...


the good thing about the monthly stuff is you can easily turn off and on. We jump from Disney + to Netflix ... to HBO etc .

Xfinity wanted $110 just for digital starter .... yes if you lump service you get internet tv discounts. And I always played the game of downgrading tv for a few months then being offered the upper packages for discounts , 12 mos at a time etc. One main driver was poor internet so I switched to Century Link Gigabit .... that caused me to lose those discounts.

update: watching anything VOD on YTTV is absolutely brutal... commercial breaks are forced and some networks will kill you TLC .... so the work around is DVR everything , and that way you can skip. It's an ongoing learning process.

I am not throwing out the TiVo and minis , I will just set them to the side. I will stand by Picture Quality on YTTV beating Xfinity for now.


----------



## steelersruleman (Aug 29, 2014)

synch22 said:


> the good thing about the monthly stuff is you can easily turn off and on. We jump from Disney + to Netflix ... to HBO etc .


+1

That is the best part IMHO. Turning it on and off at will(off now for me since there are no sports, or new tv shows to care about).

Plus NO FEES(local or sports), NO TAXES, NO BS ADD ON PRICES(STB's/etc...) which makes the monthly cost SKYROCKET out of control.

This won't last forever, of course...


----------



## Teeps (Aug 16, 2001)

Ok.
But what are you paying monthly for multimedia/entertainment/internet?
With life time tivo why would you take it off line?


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Teeps said:


> Ok.
> But what are you paying monthly for multimedia/entertainment/internet?
> With life time tivo why would you take it off line?


lifetime Romario , and 3 lifetime minis granted 1 was rarely used.

So gigabit with Century link is going to be $65-70 monthly ... we had to do it way too many drops with xfinity.

TV : YTTV $50 . HBO MAX $12 Netflix $13 .

so the entertainment sure is not as cheap as can be with bundles service . Really end of the day it's the principle of xfinity telling me limited basic tv that used to be $25-30 was now $45 since there was (broadcast fee).

So am I saving a bundle? No but this YTTV is beginning to turn me. Picture is better , all 4 rooms have service. And yes I spent $189 on an Apple 4K tv that wasn't a must but man is it sleek, fast and as long as I have numerous shows on DVR mode I can jump around even while they are playing which is what I lived to do on TiVo. Buffer my 3 channels and jump around pause and back .

with YTTV I am finding you basically just DVR anything you might watch ... and there is no limit , and by doing that you have non stop buffer assuming you watch it fairly soon. Also I'm finding I am a big listener of shows , YouTube , radio. With YTTV my kids can watch their shows and I can be in the same room watching a tv show / listening on my phone with minimal distraction.

Just some of my experience so far.... loved TiVo had lifetime on numerous devices since 2003 but times are a changing .


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

I've had YouTube TV for about eight months now and really like it. Before that I had Hulu Live which was also very good. Prior to that it was DirecTV for 21 years. I also had DirecTV Now for a short time. Also trial versions of Playstation View and Sling. YouTube TV is the best for my purposes. Unlimited DVR (but with expiration) All of the channels I watch (Except A&E which I really don't miss).

I also have Amazon Prime, A one year free trial of Apple TV (impressive quality. Dolby vision and Atmos audio on all of their original content) and OANN for $5/month. I also took advantage of a promotion for one year of Fox Nation. Meh. I probably won't renew.

The beauty of these streaming services is the simplicity. No truck rolls and equipment installs. Turn them on and off at will with the click of a mouse. How is that not a great thing?

I have a Roamio OTA All-in for the locals and sidebands because I love that skip feature. Also two minis and a streamer. My wife likes to lay in bed and watch her shows on her iPadPro.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

synch22 said:


> ...update: watching anything VOD on YTTV is absolutely brutal... commercial breaks are forced and some networks will kill you TLC .... so the work around is DVR everything , and that way you can skip. It's an ongoing learning process....


Hulu Live has an option that you can buy that will give you very limited or no commercials for On Demand. Depending on content. But my bill ran to $64.00 per month. So you make choices. The YTTV user interface is better than Hulu also. You get thumbnails when you FF the DVR. With Hulu you get a progress bar and you have to guess.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

rpiotro said:


> With Hulu you get a progress bar and you have to guess.


Same with Amazon Prime.


----------



## rpiotro (Oct 20, 2005)

ThAbtO said:


> Same with Amazon Prime.


I have not seen that myself. Works just fine for me. I am beginning to suspect that there is some variation between streaming devices. I use an Apple TV 4K. I also have a Roku Elite but as I no longer have Hulu I can't compare.


----------



## jerryez (May 16, 2001)

I got Dish Welcome Pack($43), TiVo OTA(Free), Roku Ultra with Prime Video. I buy a lot from Prime with free shipping , play music and read Kindle, so the video is basically Free. But, I do pay Cox cable $84 per month for 150 MB service. More expensive that my Dsih. Still, all for $127 per month ain't bad.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

jerryez said:


> I got Dish Welcome Pack($43), TiVo OTA(Free), Roku Ultra with Prime Video.


Back when I had Dish a few years ago you could buy and connect an OTA tuner from them, and your OTA channels would get integrated into the Dish guide where you could watch live and record. Then you could sell your Tivo and simplify your setup.
https://www.amazon.com/DUAL-OTA-ADAPTER-HOPPER-WALLY/dp/B01MZG9SON

Alternatively, get Youtube TV for $50 (probably less than Dish after all the additional fees) and get twice as many channels and watch everything on your Roku box. No Tivo OTA needed in that case either since YTTV has all your major locals and an unlimited DVR built in.


----------



## josim (May 22, 2016)

Re: mjdave post above.
Youtube TV going up to $65/mo.
AFTVnews


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry. My time machine was in the shop when I wrote that.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

josim said:


> Re: mjdave post above.
> Youtube TV going up to $65/mo.
> AFTVnews


This is what is bringing me back to Tivo. Youtube TV was nice but another price increase of $15/mo for channels i don't care about - no thanks. $250 one time for the Roamio OTA works for me. There is nothing on cable any more that i can't live without.


----------



## dlfl (Jul 6, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> This is what is bringing me back to Tivo. Youtube TV was nice but another price increase of $15/mo for channels i don't care about - no thanks. $250 one time for the Roamio OTA works for me. There is nothing on cable any more that i can't live without.


 ??? Based on that logic you wouldn't find YTTV worthwhile at any price.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Well that was short lived.

YTTV announced a price hike yesterday to $65 and at that price I’m out of there’s no sports. So today it took long enough but I was successful with an RCA HD antenna in the attic tucked away getting a good signal.

with that I have ordered the TiVo Edge OTA ... and I am assuming my 3 minis will talk to it via internet (Ethernet) with no issues.

folks will I easily be able to swap shows from the lifetime Roamio to the edge over the network? Can I leave the Romario plugged in and see it despite no cable card?

Once I get the edge I’ll decide on lifetime or the $6.99 month... once sports hit I can sign up for one of the streamers ... then turn it off as I please and never lose the locals with the OTA. Btw the picture is beautiful .

assuming all the above works , I’m back  , now I’m debating on what to do with the Apple TV ... this stuff requires work, I won’t say how many times I was up and down in the attic trying to obtain my signal...


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

synch22 said:


> will I easily be able to swap shows from the lifetime Roamio to the edge over the network? Can I leave the Romario plugged in and see it despite no cable card?


Yes, as long as both boxes have Tivo service, not copy-protected (can only stream it across if copy-protected)


synch22 said:


> Once I get the edge I'll decide on lifetime or the $6.99 month.


Choose All-in (previously known as Lifetime). They ended the discounted Tivo service pricing, so its $15, 199 or 299/yr. All-in is the best bargain, aside from being 549, its all you pay. The other pricing keeps adding up.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 27, 2001)

dlfl said:


> ??? Based on that logic you wouldn't find YTTV worthwhile at any price.


Without the price hike I would have never considered jumping ship. I probably should have but but it wasn't even close to on my radar. I record a-lot of stuff on cable and do watch it sometimes but usually just because there is nothing else to watch. Amazon prime, which i already have, can easily make up for that. The shows I truly don't want to loose are on the 4 major networks.


----------

